# Interferencia por intermodulacion



## Arnaldo (Dic 15, 2005)

Hola a todos mi nombre es arnaldo y soy estudiante de ing. electronica;  deseo saber sobre interferencias por intermodulacion de tercer orden, ademas como se puede minimizar este efecto_.............(seria buena idea aumentar la distancia entre los equipos de radiocomunicacion?... y si es asi ,cuanto seria esta distancia?)......._

agradecere tambien si pueden alcanzarme información relcionada a este tipo intemodulacion y sobre acciones que deberia teneren cuenta  para disminuirla.........


gracias de antemano por su ayuda........


hasta luego


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 8, 2006)

Te recomiendo que leas el arrticulo: Consideraciones de Diseño para Receptores Móviles del Departamento de Ingeniería Eléctrica y Electrónica del Tecnológico de Monterrey (ITESM-CEM).

Saludos.


----------



## CEN (Ene 3, 2009)

Estimado amigo.
La única y eficiente forma de evitar los efectos de intermodulación es instalando filtros doble (o mas)  Cavidad en todos los emisores o transceptores.


----------

